# win 7 clean install



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't seem to find the definitive answer to this on the web, perhaps one of the more savvy experts here can assure me.

As I have been migrating to Win 7, I have been loading and demo'ing software, and "deleting" lots of it. And as you all know, there are always little crumbs left behind in the registry. Also, I have made a few errors in organizing programs, data, etc. At this point my "easiest" solution is a clean install (I neglected to make any restore points)

Question: If I quick format and clean install Win 7 will there be any issues with registration/activation? Will they think I am using a pirated version because they already have this copy registered/activated? (This was bought legally from B&H) 

I know when I first installed, it appeared to register/activate automatically, all I did was enter the product code.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When I did my laptop last month I did not have to re register. If you changed hardware or put it on a different comp yes you would have to.

have you tried any thing like regclean or regedit?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> When I did my laptop last month I did not have to re register. If you changed hardware or put it on a different comp yes you would have to.
> 
> have you tried any thing like regclean or regedit?


I have read how to clean up some of the crap through regedit, but there's just too much of it.

And I have read some not so glowing reports about regclean and other registry scrubbers, I've also tried the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility, but it did not remove all traces. 

But they won't help with my other goal of better organization. 

Don't worry, I've pondered many options.

But thanks for relating what happened when you reloaded


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Advanced System care, they have both a free any pay version. They have a reg cleaner. From what I have seen it does good, I use the pay version. I think it's under $20.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bill you're to anal. 

What happened to your images backups after you finished the first install, get all drivers to work and so on. 

How far back does your system restore point go? That will erase all entry in the registry that were added after that the restore point you choose.

Like Cd said, I'm pretty sure the activation part is all tied into your hardware. 

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Bill you're to anal.
> 
> What happened to your images backups after you finished the first install, get all drivers to work and so on.
> 
> ...


 No image. I did that for previous installs of XP and never needed them. 

As I said, no restore points set. I thought it would have automatically made one when I first installed, but there isn't one. 

Too anal? I thought I was,but obviously not anal enough. :whistling2: But yes, I've learned that setting up the system of the system is critical for future organization. 

Activation tied into hardware? Like the processor has it's own electronic identifier ? That would be what I'd like.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/comphelp/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/comphelp/


thanks Chris, 


which thread ?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you run into activation problems a 5 minute phone call will fix it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> thanks Chris,
> 
> 
> which thread ?


Sign up and ask your ? there. They have helped me a lot.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Sign up and ask your ? there. They have helped me a lot.


Yup, I've been a registered for a few years - helped me too with relevant (to the forum) subjects


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> If you run into activation problems a 5 minute phone call will fix it.


Not be intentionally rude, but having never been able to get any technical help from anyone in less than 20 minutes, I find this "5 minute phone call will fix it" to be hard to believe. I gotta ask, is this from personal experience you've had with activation problems or just some inherent faith in MS?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It would take more than a half hour just to get to talk to a real person in my experience. It gets exponentially longer after that


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Not be intentionally rude, but having never been able to get any technical help from anyone in less than 20 minutes, I find this "5 minute phone call will fix it" to be hard to believe. I gotta ask, is this from personal experience you've had with activation problems or just some inherent faith in MS?


Yes Bill I have built dozens of desktops, and repaired or upgraded hundreds more. When you change out certain hardware on an OEM desktop it always kicks in the activation since they are single use licenses. 

You call give them your code and they give you a new one. Really easy to do.


----------

